# WED NIGHT MEET UP



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking of the Oar House. Nicole has never been there and she would like to try it out. Let me know if you want to go or not. :letsdrink


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

didn't you learn anything from last week. Noone wants to hang out with you. J/K

Oarhouseis fine with me, seeya around 6.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

funny guy. :moon did you talk to anybody else?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be at island cove for bit tonite and will let scott know when he comes in.. 

rich


----------

